# go pro camera fishing? (ordered and coming today)



## redneckfisher (Mar 7, 2011)

i've been looking at this camera https://gopro.com/ (the HD Hero) for recording my fishing trips the camera records in 1080p HD and its waterproof so i can put it underwater. heres some specs i got from the website: 


> Tech Specs:
> Camera Optics
> Lens Type: Fixed Focus (2ft/.6m – ∞), glass
> Aperture: f/2.8 (high performance in low-light situations)
> ...


 -https://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero-naked-camera/

so what do y'all think?


----------



## fender66 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I want to see what you can do with it. Looks kind of cool.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like it takes great video and the Waterproof part is a huge plus. The $300 price tag hurts a little to be honest. Any competitors out there?


----------



## redneckfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

the only competition the Go Pro has is the Contour https://store.contour.com/contourhd-1080p-p7.aspx. 

Go Pro: $259(with no mounts)

waterproof up to 180ft (With included waterproof camera housing)
170 degree lens 
battery life 2.5 hours
max memory card 32GB (uses standard SD card)


Contour: $249(with no mounts)

not waterproof(waterproof housing $39 and only rated to 30ft)
135 degree lens
battery life 2.5hours
max memory card 32GB (uses micro SD card)


----------



## juggernoob (Mar 8, 2011)

Jim said:


> Looks like it takes great video and the Waterproof part is a huge plus. The $300 price tag hurts a little to be honest. Any competitors out there?



Midland has the XTC camera is $99 Standard Definition 480p, 30 FPS, waterproof case is $29.99 and then various mounts are $20-$30.
https://midlandradio.com/Action-Cameras.CA8

Tachyon XC HD Helmet Camera $179.99 720p, 30FPS, camera is waterproof
https://tachyoninc.com/
Review
https://helmetcameracentral.com/2011/01/12/2011-tachyon-xc-hd-review/

I'm gonna try my Kodak PlaySport Zx3 mounted on my hat this summer.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2011)

Watching the video in the provided link, the GoPro looks to be a great little camera. I almost stopped the video until it got to around the 2:10 mark, and the bikini-clad surfers caused me to watch it for a bit longer. 8)


----------



## redneckfisher (Mar 8, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Watching the video in the provided link, the GoPro looks to be a great little camera. I almost stopped the video until it got to around the 2:10 mark, and the bikini-clad surfers caused me to watch it for a bit longer. 8)


 lol :lol: yeah the camera looks awesome, make sure to put it in 1080p to be really supprised.


----------



## redneckfisher (May 9, 2011)

ok so i ordered a go pro camera last week and its gonna come sometime today so ill test it out fishing when the erie canal opens then i'll post the videos here.


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2011)

redneckfisher said:


> ok so i ordered a go pro camera last week and its gonna come sometime today so ill test it out fishing when the erie canal opens then i'll post the videos here.



That's exciting! Can't wait for your review. Thanks.


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2011)

I got about 10 racecars in the shop right now, I think everyone has a go pro in it, for fishing tho, my buddy Triton Mike has a pair of sunglasses with built in camera, not real bulky. And less than 300 if I recall. Ill try to find some video tonight from them.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 9, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (May 9, 2011)

I have been keepin my eye on this camera too. I'm trying to scrounge up some pennies and buy one. 

A guy I work with has one and he uses it when he goes snowboarding. It takes awesome pictures and videos. He told me I could borrow his to try it out before i buy one.


----------



## Bugpac (May 9, 2011)

I think this is the glasses video. I will verify it, but i am pretty certain.

[youtube]OBvuwjc48sQ[/youtube]


----------



## fender66 (May 10, 2011)

Not only is the video quality good, but the fishing looks like a great time.


----------



## Bugpac (May 10, 2011)

I see a post on facebook were a guy hooked 2 -7lb fish at one time on the bait yesterday while i was hunting the video. Ill post a pic later if i can, imagine not one but 2- 7lbers. last summer i caught two in the 4lb range on a crankbait, got it all the way to the boat and the second one let loose when i bent down to lip them. The one that did stay attached weighed 3 11 and the second one was the same if not a tad bigger.


----------



## fender66 (May 10, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I see a post on facebook were a guy hooked 2 -7lb fish at one time on the bait yesterday while i was hunting the video. Ill post a pic later if i can, imagine not one but 2- 7lbers. last summer i caught two in the 4lb range on a crankbait, got it all the way to the boat and the second one let loose when i bent down to lip them. The one that did stay attached weighed 3 11 and the second one was the same if not a tad bigger.



NEVER...have I had any of that luck fishing...but I'm going to keep trying! :LOL2:


----------



## Jyphotography (Jun 4, 2011)

I have one. They are def. BA! My sister unit that is a active duty component issue their soldiers 2 gopros. Must be nice!


----------



## redneckfisher (Sep 24, 2011)

Jyphotography said:


> I have one. They are def. BA! My sister unit that is a active duty component issue their soldiers 2 gopros. Must be nice!


 nice yeah mine is awesome


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 26, 2011)

juggernoob said:


> Tachyon XC HD Helmet Camera $179.99 720p, 30FPS, camera is waterproof
> https://tachyoninc.com/
> Review
> https://helmetcameracentral.com/2011/01/12/2011-tachyon-xc-hd-review/
> I'm gonna try my Kodak PlaySport Zx3 mounted on my hat this summer.



Great link Juggernoob, https://helmetcameracentral.com/2011/01/12/2011-tachyon-xc-hd-review
it has a nice comparison matrix of the major cameras.
I liked the Contour $199 (on their website) which is more compact and also water proof
https://contour.com/products/contour-roam?gclid=CNuFwcPku6sCFYw32god3zd-xA
As with anything HD nowdays, the more features, more money.


----------



## Capt Jeff Kraynik (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got (3) three of the new 1080's GP's here @ the house for the biz.

Had the older 960, it burned through batteries & the edges were poor @ best.

The new 1080 HD are far & above the older versions.

The quality is superb & the accessories are endless.

Worth every dime is you want only (1) one unit.


----------



## redneckfisher (Oct 6, 2011)

Capt Jeff Kraynik said:


> I've got (3) three of the new 1080's GP's here @ the house for the biz.
> 
> Had the older 960, it burned through batteries & the edges were poor @ best.
> 
> ...


 I agree it is worth every penny, these cameras have the best video out of any camera I've ever had and there bacically indistructable, I heard of a guy that had a weather ballon that the parachute didn't deploy and the camera feel over 10_000ft and was still fine, and if anyone wants a great case look into SKB I-series cases they are the best caces I've ever had there waterproof and crushproof.


----------

